# Cecilia's List For the Twins (And birth story)



## Cecilia's-herd

My much needed Checklist
Nursery plans-
Rusty Barn red accent wall, cream for the rest of it✅
natural wood cribs for later in life✅
Bassinet that doesn't attach to our bed- feels safer for me✅
4 crib sheets
2 crib mattresses✅
baby monitor
changing pad✅
bigger dresser✅
toy basket✅
close lid trash can✅


Clothes
Swaddles- linen, wool, lots of cotton
12 onsies
8 shirts
8 pants
8 one piece pjs
baptism outfits
6 newborn hats
2 newborn coats
4 fleces
8 pairs of socks
no scratch mittens

On the Go
2 baby carseats
stroller
stroller blankets
Nursing blankets

Diapers
Cloth diapers in many brands
premie diapers- disposable
newborn diapers- disposable-for nightime
baby wipes
diaper cream
diaper bag

Bath
baby bathtub- do I need 2?
baby shampoo
6 hooded towels
3 washcloths
lotion
snot sucker

Nursing needs
Bag balm
pump- insurance provided
4 oz bottles x4
milk storage bags
nursing pads
2 high chairs✅
8 bibs
6 burp cloths
feeding pillow for tandem

Grooming care
first aid kit
baby thermometer
6 pacifiers- on the fence

Playtime
2 baby swings
2 baby play mats
play pen✅


IS THERE ANYTHING I'M MISSING?


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> IS THERE ANYTHING I'M MISSING?


Probably, I'll have to think on it 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> 6 pacifiers- on the fence


DD1 was a pacifier baby, we had to get her one when we started to lose feeling and blood in our little fingers. The pediatrician told us we had to wean her off it when she was maybe 3. DD2 got a pacifier in her mouth, spit it out, never again.

So no rush to get TOO many pacifiers. Baby 1, pacifier hits the ground. Parent freaks out, throws it away or washes it with bleach. Baby 2, pacifier hits the ground. Parent picks it up, spits on it, wipes it on their shirt and stuffs it back in the baby's mouth. Not sure how that works with twins 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Playtime


My kids liked their baby jumper, they need to be old enough to sit on their own for that so no rush.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> bigger dresser


With "rails" for baby changing?



Cecilia's-herd said:


> 2 baby car seats



One thing I've seen that didn't exist when mine were little are carriers that click into a base "permanently" mounted in the car. That way you don't have to strap the baby into the seat IN the car (which can be a LOT of no fun if they don't want to be in there) and you have something to carry them to, from, into the restaurant, etc. Get the kind with the "kinked" handle so you can carry it without twisting your wrist. You are gonna have some seriously strong arms carrying two carriers at the same time 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> premie diapers- disposable


Don't buy those until you know you are going to need them  Even at 5# 9oz out the chute, dropped to 5# 1 oz before gaining back, DD1 wasn't in preemie diapers. She was always lowest 5% on height and weight.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> baby bathtub- do I need 2?


I would think only if you and someone else will be bathing the kids simultaneously.

We washed them in the kitchen sink until they were big enough for the bathtub. We had a little "triangle on legs"  thing to put them in before they could sit up on their own.
My step-mother gave us a "bath hat" thing, basically a flat ring that kept water from getting on the baby's face at bath time. They don't seem to enjoy waterboarding.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Bassinet that doesn't attach to our bed- feels safer for me


Plus you can put one on each side so Gianna can share the joy of waking up AND having to do something about the crying baby every 2 hours 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> natural wood cribs for later in life


Nice to get matching ones though for a time I suspect you can have both in the same crib if they want to be together.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Nursing blankets for winter- summer I don't care who sees my boobs



Hopefully you won't run into any of those people who think breastfeeding babies in public is totally unacceptable.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Nursing needs


Nursing bras, unless you plan to go commando  That could be kinda messy with leakage.
They make nursing shirts too.


----------



## Baymule

I wore big T-shirts, just slip baby up under the shirt. Unbuttoning and exposing my chest ain't my style. Plus baby kicks off the blanket. 

Baby Tylenol
Baby motrin
Vaseline to rub their bottom, won't get diaper rash


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Not sure how that works with twins


Me neither! Though I’ve never been afraid of germs. A quick rinse under water will do. 


Bruce said:


> With "rails" for baby changing?


Just changing pads, is that ok?


Bruce said:


> They don't seem to enjoy waterboarding.


I don’t either 


Bruce said:


> Nursing bras,


I completely forgot about myself 🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> I wore big T-shirts, just slip baby up under the shirt. Unbuttoning and exposing my chest ain't my style. Plus baby kicks off the blanket.
> 
> Baby Tylenol
> Baby motrin
> Vaseline to rub their bottom, won't get diaper rash


I’m totally cool with unbuttoning my shirt 😉, especially if I do have to tandem in public. 

Baby medication! Thanksfor the reminder.


----------



## Baymule

Big shirt that you can slip them under is much more discrete and won't flip people out. Then there  are the little kids who don't have any idea, bug eyed, staring and you know their parents are going to tell them something stupid.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Big shirt that you can slip them under is much more discrete and won't flip people out. Then there  are the little kids who don't have any idea, bug eyed, staring and you know their parents are going to tell them something stupid.


Oh yeah I guess I forgot, try not to look like an as/hole


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Oh yeah I guess I forgot, try not to look like an as/hole


Now you are catching on......


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Now you are catching on......


Yes, yes. Very hard thing for someone who s my father's daughter, you tend to not care what people think.  🤣


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Just changing pads, is that ok?


What will keep the baby from rolling off when you so very briefly turn away?
Oh, never mind, I Googled "Changing pad". Never heard of such a thing, we just had a fairly thin pad on the changing table.

And, somewhat related:
We have 2 girls but since you are going to have one of each ....
put a towel or diaper over the little guy's privates as you take off the diaper ... unless you like fountains. I understand the air temp change can have certain effects


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> We have 2 girls but since you are going to have one of each ....
> put a towel or diaper over the little guy's privates as you take off the diaper ... unless you like fountains. I understand the air temp change can have certain effects


 Good to know... I don't have much experience with men..


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Bruce said:


> put a towel or diaper over the little guy's privates as you take off the diaper ... unless you like fountains. I understand the air temp change can have certain effects


Do this! A cloth diaper or extra burp cloth works great. My little guy has done a water fountain impression several times. He got the doctor and the nurse at one of the visits...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I highly recommend the muslin swaddle blankets from Cloud Island. I got two three packs at my baby shower and I went and bought another three pack myself. 9 seems like a lot, but a baby can get them messy quite fast and you want enough of whatever you are using to have some in all stages of wash and readiness, this also applies to baby clothes. They are giant squares, so you can fold in half to have two long sides to swaddle. You can also use it as a nursing cover when pumping or breastfeeding, and I fold in half or quarters to use as blanket for munchkin.

We use a Chicco KeyFit 30 car seat, which just clicks into the base. The base lives in the car and stays attached. The stroller also has the same click in base, I don't know if they make a stroller like this for twins but I bet they do. You can buy bases separate so you have them set up in both your or your wife's car so you don't have to move them, but that might get expensive with twins.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Yes, yes. Very hard thing for someone who s my father's daughter, you tend to not care what people think.  🤣


Consideration for others........ and yes, you do need to care about other people. I'm with you on that thought, but time gives one the wisdom to know there are times to squelch the devil may care attitude. Flopping boobies out in public is one of those times.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> You can buy bases separate so you have them set up in both your or your wife's car so you don't have to move them, but that might get expensive with twins.


No that’s a great idea! I’ll be too sleep deprived to not spend the extra money


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Are you going to have a baby shower? If yes, put all these things on your baby registry and DON'T buy anything more than you already have until AFTER the shower. People like to buy cute baby stuff and guaranteed you will get plenty of baby clothes at the shower.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baby shower date is tbd at this point. It was supposed to be in November but I forgot to make invitations. Don’t want to be too short notice. Maybe December 12? I’ll make and send invitations today. Not like I have much else to do.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I figured I would buy all of this-


Cecilia's-herd said:


> natural wood cribs for later in life
> Bassinet that doesn't attach to our bed- feels safer for me
> 4 crib sheets
> 2 crib mattresses
> baby monitor
> changing pad
> bigger dresser
> toy basket
> close lid trash can


Because its all pretty specific and expensive. Also it would make me feel better to get it off my plate.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I figured I would buy all of this-
> 
> Because its all pretty specific and expensive. Also it would make me feel better to get it off my plate.


Nope, put all the smaller stuff on your list. The cribs and dresser you probably should get yourself so you get the ones you want. The rest of the stuff though you will probably get at the shower. Anything you don't, you can buy afterwards.


----------



## Bruce

Given you are having 2, which will close to double your costs, maybe some of your shower goers would want to get together to pay for one or more of the more expensive items


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Given you are having 2, which will close to double your costs, maybe some of your shower goers would want to get together to pay for one or more of the more expensive items


I will let them know that is an option! ❤️


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Keep in mind some of the expense of kids are the things you want instead of things that are actually needed. Baby shoes are ridiculously cute, but not needed. Mittens are the same. Most long sleeve baby onesies are long enough they can barely reach the ends of the sleeves, plus babies learn through touch so preventing them from feeling things could slow them down.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Keep in mind some of the expense of kids are the things you want instead of things that are actually needed. Baby shoes are ridiculously cute, but not needed. Mittens are the same. Most long sleeve baby onesies are long enough they can barely reach the ends of the sleeves, plus babies learn through touch so preventing them from feeling things could slow them down.


absolutely NO shoes. Mittens aren’t needed. No scratch mittens might be, but that’s something you buy as you need it.


----------



## Bruce

Well, I'm not sure I agree on the "no mittens" thing. It can get pretty cold here! Unless you are talking about newborns when, like Larsen said, their hands are probably covered by the sleeves anyway. I agree on the no shoes, especially when they are learning to walk.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Well, I'm not sure I agree on the "no mittens" thing. It can get pretty cold here! Unless you are talking about newborns when, like Larsen said, their hands are probably covered by the sleeves anyway. I agree on the no shoes, especially when they are learning to walk.


Yeah, especially as I could give birth in February. Hopefully not but it could happen.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I’m starting to write my emergency hospital birth plan. Makes me sad but it’s necessary. Any tips? 
So far all I have is I want the twins to be saved over me if it comes to that.


----------



## Bruce

I'm pretty sure DW didn't have such a thing.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> I'm pretty sure DW didn't have such a thing.


I'm glad you had faith that your home birth wouldn't go south. With twins there is far more anxiety over emergency c-sections ect.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, specific to home birth! Nope, the girls were born in the hospital.
Makes sense!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Ah, specific to home birth! Nope, the girls were born in the hospital.
> Makes sense!


Ohhh yes! It’s sort of a home birth thing.


----------



## Bruce

Of course after I posted I did think that there is always a possibility of having to make such a decision at the hospital as well. Not common enough for concern maybe?

Though, looking back, "emergency hospital birth plan" does sort of seem like it is a thing for the hospital!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Of course after I posted I did think that there is always a possibility of having to make such a decision at the hospital as well. Not common enough for concern maybe?
> 
> Though, looking back, "emergency hospital birth plan" does sort of seem like it is a thing for the hospital!


Haha yes some people who want hospital births make birth plans too! I just need one in case I pass out or die. Pain doesn't effect me but labor pain just might. I'm just hoping we don't have a breech baby. I really don't want a c-section. The recovery time is horrid.


----------



## Bruce

We'll plan for 2 heads down babies for you then!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> We'll plan for 2 heads down babies for you then!


Thank you!


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I’m starting to write my emergency hospital birth plan. Makes me sad but it’s necessary. Any tips?
> So far all I have is I want the twins to be saved over me if it comes to that.


I always plan.

So even though we had had 4 successful vaginal births (hospital,  clinic, car, then home), when birth 5 went south I knew HOW I wanted them to do the c, and EXACTLY how to sew everything back up.

Kid 5 is now 13... so I can no longer remember the terms etc. 

But I researched medical papers and knew the terminology.  I told them which technique I wanted used.

Turns out some doctors actually sew the uterus back together in one layer...  it is better if they take way more time and sew each muscle layer separately (as in, duh).  I even researched the best stitch...  

Also, we didn't have any early babies.... but I had also researched that... and did a quick review at each new pregnancy. 

So I knew at least basically which interventions I would approve of, and which I did not.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I'm just hoping we don't have a breech baby.


You will have to research as to the positioning of twins....  but there are ways to naturally encourage babies to end up like they should.

The midwives we went to would always check the position of the baby.   I can't remember at which stage of pregnancy they cared (super tiny,  and it doesn't matter what they are doing in there).

But if it looked like the baby was starting to settle into an incorrect position then steps were taken to straighten the baby out.

Easiest,  least invasive was floor scrubbing.  Yep, hands and knees, scrub the floor, for an hour or more a day.  

But there was also acupuncture,  external rotation...   stuff.   There is stuff you can do to get those babies where you want them.  Not that they always listen.  And sometimes the second you have them lined up right they flip back to "wrong".


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Went to a rugby game on Sunday (shhhh don't tell the midwife) I was in a wheelchair though. I saw the girls play their last game of the season. Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful. 5th place overall.


----------



## Bruce

Good to get out!!!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Good to get out!!!!!


Here, here!🍻


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I have updated some check marks on my list! Our baby shower is now confirmed for december 4th and I'm feeling very accomplished now that my parents are here to help. we picked this: https://www.halosleep.com/halo-bassinest-twin-sleeper Bassinet and I love it so so much


----------



## Bruce

What do you know, someone already thought about people needing bassinets for twins!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> What do you know, someone already thought about people needing bassinets for twins!!!


It's crazy! I feel blessed. ♥️


----------



## Baymule

That is a really nice bassinet. I like it too!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> That is a really nice bassinet. I like it too!


It’s the nicest thing I’ve maybe ever owned 🤣


----------



## Bruce

Well at your age, we wouldn't expect you to have had a lot of fancy stuff


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Well at your age, we wouldn't expect you to have had a lot of fancy stuff


Ouch! Thanks.   🤣  🤣  In reality the nicest thing I own is probably that damn cow...


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Ouch! Thanks.   🤣  🤣  In reality the nicest thing I own is probably that damn cow...



At least you have your priorities straight!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I guess 🤣🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> We'll plan for 2 heads down babies for you then!


Bruce, you better start planning faster my friend!


----------



## Bruce

OK, here is the plan. Cecilia will have 2 heads down babies after a reasonably quick, but not TOO quick!, labor. No problems will occur.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> OK, here is the plan. Cecilia will have 2 heads down babies after a reasonably quick, but not TOO quick!, labor. No problems will occur.


Good plan folks! It hurts so bad. So bad. I’ve cried.  And it’s very much too early. 28 weeks! 😳

We are try so hard to keep them in there.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I can feel someone's head sitting on my pelvis. Not quite in my canal or near my cervix, but definitely sitting on the pelvis. I does not feel good. They think I went into labor early simply because they ran out of room? Nothing I could have done. But they need to figure it out and make some room!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I’m currently 9 cm dilated. Baby 1 will be here soon I can feel it. Here’s what I have written down so far. ❤️

Cramping started on Sunday. It was light and infrequent. I was just concerned, so I went in. 



By Sunday afternoon I was on an iv fluid electrolyte and Terbutaline for the night. 3 centimeters dilated. 



Cramps stopped for all of Sunday night. I thought we were out of the woods. 



Monday I had a strong feeling I needed to push, but very little contractions and I was feeling better. All I could think about was pushing though. 



Tuesday took a turn for the worst. Here is what I wrote; (Today is December 21st. I’m currently in the hospital for some cramping that I had on the 19th. It is 5:45 AM and I woke up in searing pain. It feels like contractions that are trying to kill me. They are administering a good amount of steroids into my IV in an attempt to help the babies lungs grow.) 



By 10:09 Tuesday i could feel someone's head sitting on my pelvis. Not quite in my canal or near my cervix, but definitely sitting on the pelvis. It did not feel good.



By 3:15 my OB said it was hormones (the urge to push) and to just “ignore” it. The meds weren’t working. I could feel a baby pressed against my cervix. I think if the meds we’re working that wouldn’t happen. 6 cm.



My water broke at 3:45. 



They had given me antibiotics to prevent infection. They still wanted the pregnancy to continue.



6:15 still nothing. Just the worst contractions of my life. 



7:30 Baby boy was causing a LOT of pressure. It was not super painful just extremely uncomfortable. 



7:45 has been just a lot of rocking back and forth. There is a lot of pain. I tried my very best to sleep. With little success.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I hit 10 cm overnight. Baby 1 is coming. I can feel him coming down. I’m having a baby! Well, 2 babies. I will talk to y’all later. I just needed to write it down.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baby Francisco came this morning at 6:17 am. I received a much needed break to sleep, ect. Contractions are getting hot and heavy again so baby girl is on her way!


----------



## Bruce

Oh my!!!! I hope all is well with the babes. Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Oh my!!!! I hope all is well with the babes. Thank you for letting us know!


Absolutely! Babies are good. Little girl is taking her sweet time.


----------



## Bruce

That is OK, you can use a little rest!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> That is OK, you can use a little rest!!


yes I could. oof.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

To my beautiful twins:

I have maybe an hour to write this before hormones kick in and I can only remember pieces of it. 



A complete birth story: 

Cramping started on Sunday. It was light and infrequent. I was just concerned, so I went in. 



By Sunday afternoon I was on an iv fluid electrolyte and Terbutaline for the night. 3 centimeters dilated. 



Cramps stopped for all of Sunday night. I thought we were out of the woods. 



Monday I had a strong feeling I needed to push, but very little contractions and I was feeling better. All I could think about was pushing though. 



Tuesday took a turn for the worst. Here is what I wrote; (Today is December 21st. I’m currently in the hospital for some cramping that I had on the 19th. It is 5:45 AM and I woke up in searing pain. It feels like contractions that are trying to kill me. They are administering a good amount of steroids into my IV in an attempt to help the babies lungs grow.) 



By 10:09 Tuesday i could feel someone's head sitting on my pelvis. Not quite in my canal or near my cervix, but definitely sitting on the pelvis. It did not feel good.



By 3:15 my OB said it was hormones (the urge to push) and to just “ignore” it. The meds weren’t working. I could feel a baby pressed against my cervix. I think if the meds we’re working that wouldn’t happen. 6 cm.



My water broke at 3:45. 



They had given me antibiotics to prevent infection. They still wanted the pregnancy to continue.



6:15 still nothing. Just the worst contractions of my life. 



7:30 Baby boy was causing a LOT of pressure. It was not super painful just extremely uncomfortable. 



7:45 has been just a lot of rocking back and forth. There is a lot of pain. I tried my very best to sleep. With little success. 



I labored in the darkness of night for another 6 hours (1:45) 



At about 11 pm, all of a sudden there was lots of vomiting. Fierce for about 5 minutes.



At 6:00 all the sudden baby boy wasn’t comfortable outside my cervix anymore. I NEEDED to push this baby out. 



I got on the bed in a squat position while Gianna furiously ran around looking for a doctor. I really sent her into a tizzy!



6:17 at 3 pounds 8 ounces Francisco was born. Life was wonderful. Nothing else mattered for about 2 hours. Just me and him. My little Francisco. He was rushed into his little incubator and got oxygen attached and hosed up. 



8:15 Then the pain came flooding back. I got on all fours and pressed my head into the pillow. 27 pushes and many minutes later we had a little baby girl. Valentine. 3 pounds 12 ounces. Her cord was also cut and she was rushed away for the same treatment as her brother.



I don’t remember much after that for about an hour. I do remember thinking “Dana will be so proud.” 🤣(and I hope you are @Baymule )



Placentas were delivered at some point. That was more painful than the birth. Let me tell ya. prayers were said. Lots of thanks to the lord today. I started hemorrhaging soon after the placenta was delivered. I passed out from the blood loss I’m not sure what happened after. I know there was an IV drip and apple juice. 



I am currently wearing a frozen diaper 🤣. 



Next hurtle; breastfeeding. I’d been leaking for hours so milk wasn’t the problem. Pumping is hard you guys!  Felt good to get some of the pressure off. 



Oof I wrote a book. Anyway, YAY! My babies are here. I need a nap, I just had to get this written down first. It’s 12:25ish here. I should probably pump again. Thank you all for reading. I love them more than life itself. I’m going to go back to sleep now. Y’all have a good day. ❤️


----------



## rachels.haven

Congratulations on the little ones and winning your freedom back. May your recovery be thorough and quick and the babies be wonderful. Now try to take it easy for a few years! You used a lot of HP the last few days.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

rachels.haven said:


> You used a lot of HP the last few days.


So incredibly true 🤣. I’m so tired. I’ve slept maybe 5 hours the last 5 days. Hurts more than I expected.


----------



## rachels.haven

Cecilia's-herd said:


> So incredibly true 🤣. I’m so tired. I’ve slept maybe 5 hours the last 5 days. Hurts more than I expected.


Yeah, they don't tell you about that typically. There would be no more babies if they did.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

rachels.haven said:


> Yeah, they don't tell you about that typically. There would be no more babies if they did.


When you put it like that… 🤔


----------



## Mini Horses

Great outcome!!  Hope. you are ok...no more hemorrhage.... 👍

I know they feel tiny but, actually good sizes for their "ages".   We are all praying for the best for all of you!  💓🎉🎊👏💓🤗


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> Great outcome!!  Hope. you are ok...no more hemorrhage.... 👍
> 
> I know they feel tiny but, actually good sizes for their "ages".   We are all praying for the best for all of you!  💓🎉🎊👏💓🤗


They are decent sized! Very proud 🥰


----------



## Baymule

WHOO HOO!!! Babies! Congratulations!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> WHOO HOO!!! Babies! Congratulations!


Unexpected, but they are here!


----------



## farmerjan

Congratulations and prayers for them to continue to develop well and grow.  Get some sleep.....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Congratulations and prayers for them to continue to develop well and grow.  Get some sleep.....


X2


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I appreciate it. But I have to wake up and pump every hour so I don’t cry LOL. 


Alaskan said:


> X2


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I appreciate it. But I have to wake up and pump every hour so I don’t cry LOL.


Pumping as frequently as possible is awesome.   Hopefully you will soon be able to slow down the pumping and try to sleep at least five hours.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Pumping as frequently as possible is awesome.   Hopefully you will soon be able to slow down the pumping and try to sleep at least five hours.


I hope so too. I have hyperlactation so who knows if that will ever be a reality. 😕


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Welp. We’re pumping again. So far, first day of like has been pretty good. Painful for Mama and scary for Mommy but good. They don’t need ventilators, so that’s promising. They are being tube fed my own colostrum which is incredibly reliving.

Got about 17 ounces in total today. More after I’m done here.

I need to start tracking what, when, and how much I am eating and drinking. I downloaded this app to help. Today I had a sandwich, Mac and cheese, and some salty crackers to eat. 2 glasses of water and so many cups of apple juice after labor. All in all not super impressed, but I only started eating around 1:00.

Frankie is going to burst my ear drums. Val has finally warmed up to temperature. I’ve been touching them all evening. Just touching them makes me leak.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Frankie is going to burst my ear drums. Val has finally warmed up to temperature. I’ve been touching them all evening. Just touching them makes me leak.


That is normal and good.

And producing a bunch is great.  You can freeze any extra.  Having extra on hand will give you piece of mind.

It will take a few days to settle down, but soon your milk production should be easier to deal with.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> And producing a bunch is great. You can freeze any extra. Having extra on hand will give you piece of mind.


My lactation lady is in the boat of “more is not always better” hyperlactation makes it difficult for baby to latch, though I haven’t gotten to try that yet . My breast hurt. I’ve pumped 5 times today. In a 12 hour window. I just need to find a routine for it and not make pumping my life, but also not give myself mastitis. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Frankie is going to burst my ear drums.


And THIS. This makes it hard not to just scoop him up and hold him. All he wants is comfort. I feel terrible depriving him that.


----------



## Baymule

A crying baby makes your milk let down even more. Mastitis! Haha, should we treat you like a goat and go to the feed store for Today and Tomorrow?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> A crying baby makes your milk let down even more. Mastitis! Haha, should we treat you like a goat and go to the feed store for Today and Tomorrow?


Maybe. 🤣


----------



## Bruce

Someone @Alaskan knows in Maine has a "lactation specialist" goat. Goat cries, sounds just like an infant, neighbor lady comes over and asks if it can stop, it makes her milk let down   Of course that was a couple of years ago so I suppose the neighbor lady doesn't have that problem any more.


Congrats on the new babies Cecilia and Gianna!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Someone @Alaskan knows in Maine has a "lactation specialist" goat. Goat cries, sounds just like an infant, neighbor lady comes over and asks if it can stop, it makes her milk let down   Of course that was a couple of years ago so I suppose the neighbor lady doesn't have that problem any more.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new babies Cecilia and Gianna!


That’s hilarious! And thank you!


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> My lactation lady is in the boat of “more is not always better” hyperlactation makes it difficult for baby to latch, though I haven’t gotten to try that yet . My breast hurt. I’ve pumped 5 times today. In a 12 hour window. I just need to find a routine for it and not make pumping my life, but also not give myself mastitis. 🤦‍♀️


No idea how you can be labeled as having hyperlactation at one day post partum.  

As to it making it harder for baby to latch... depends on if the let down is super forceful or not.  

With a premature baby... yes, there are more struggles...  but once they are strong enough to nurse, you could always pump one minute to release pressure,  then hopefully the milk comes more slowly,  and you can put on the baby to nurse.

As to him crying...  does he need to stay in the special NICU?  Is that why you can't hold him?

I have heard that some NICUs will now put twins into the same bed/unit.  Because yes, it is hard for them to go from being inside you/with you and then being isolated in a bed.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> No idea how you can be labeled as having hyperlactation at one day post partum.


Thank you! That’s how I feel! 12 ounces is not that much with twins.


Alaskan said:


> As to him crying...  does he need to stay in the special NICU?  Is that why you can't hold him?


Yes unfortunately 


Alaskan said:


> I have heard that some NICUs will now put twins into the same bed/unit.  Because yes, it is hard for them to go from being inside you/with you and then being isolated in a bed.


They are being kept in different temperature incubators. So they were separated and are losing their minds. Poor dears.


----------



## Alaskan

If Val continues to have trouble maintaining temp...  ask them to try putting them together. 

She might be able to hold up her temperature if she is with her brother.

A short trial shouldn't hurt them.


----------



## Alaskan

And YES, I am sure that this all is horridly overwhelming for you.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> And YES, I am sure that this all is horridly overwhelming for you.


That’s the truth!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> If Val continues to have trouble maintaining temp...  ask them to try putting them together.
> 
> She might be able to hold up her temperature if she is with her brother.
> 
> A short trial shouldn't hurt them.


We put them together yesterday! Two peas in a pod.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I’m home today. It feels strange and heartbreaking. But I need rest. Every time I want to pump I go to YouTube and listen to babies crying LOL! taking the best bath of my life right now…. ahhhh. Merry Christmas guys. My present came just a little early. ❤️


----------



## Bruce

Babies together at the NICU? How far is that for you to drive?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Babies together at the NICU? How far is that for you to drive?


20 ish minutes. Not long.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Babies together at the NICU? How far is that for you to drive?


They are just in the same incubator now. Both of them were so upset. We put them together- perfectly happy. Val is keeping her steady temperature now, before she was pretty cold.


----------



## Bruce

I'm sure they are much happier together. Hard enough being released from captivity but to not have your partner with you would be a huge change.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> I'm sure they are much happier together. Hard enough being released from captivity but to not have your partner with you would be a huge change.


Released from captivity 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Glad to hear that putting babies back together is working well.  Get caught up on some sleep as they will be home before you know it.....Merry Christmas came early for you but glad it turned out the way it did.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> Glad to hear that putting babies back together is working well.  Get caught up on some sleep as they will be home before you know it.....Merry Christmas came early for you but glad it turned out the way it did.


I’ve slept for about 17 hours since they were born. I’ll be ok for a while. I have to keep pumping and all that good stuff. We’re having a family party tonight. I’m not going to stay long. I’m going to drive up to the hospital in a few minutes so I can pump and all that. I only got about 8 ounces today so I’m a little disappointed.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I’ve slept for about 17 hours since they were born. I’ll be ok for a while. I have to keep pumping and all that good stuff. We’re having a family party tonight. I’m not going to stay long. I’m going to drive up to the hospital in a few minutes so I can pump and all that. I only got about 8 ounces today so I’m a little disappointed.


The breast pumps simply aren't as effective as a baby at getting a breast to produce milk.

The hospital grade breast pumps are the most effective.

Much of producing breast milk is also psychological. Which means you need to work to see what works best for you! (Like watching those crying baby videos you mentioned).

Some mothers find pumping both breasts at the same time helps produce more milk.

But remember,  the more often you pump, the more milk you will make.  The longer you let your breasts stay engorged the less milk you will make.

As to drugs... vasoconstrictors (like Sudophed), reduce breast milk production.

There is pretty good evidence that oats help to increase production.  There are also teas specifically formulated to help increase production.

Rest, recuperate,  and realize that your job now is figuring out the pumping thing.  It can be overwhelming... especially all of the washing required.   And then throw in the hormones and being seperated from your babies!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> The breast pumps simply aren't as effective as a baby at getting a breast to produce milk.
> 
> The hospital grade breast pumps are the most effective.


My insurance gave me one! The best. 


Alaskan said:


> Much of producing breast milk is also psychological. Which means you need to work to see what works best for you! (Like watching those crying baby videos you mentioned).
> 
> Some mothers find pumping both breasts at the same time helps produce more milk.
> 
> But remember,  the more often you pump, the more milk you will make.  The longer you let your breasts stay engorged the less milk you will make.


I pump every hour or so. Trying to get as much colostrum as I can, while I can. 


Alaskan said:


> As to drugs... vasoconstrictors (like Sudophed), reduce breast milk production.
> 
> There is pretty good evidence that oats help to increase production.  There are also teas specifically formulated to help increase production.
> 
> Rest, recuperate,  and realize that your job now is figuring out the pumping thing.  It can be overwhelming... especially all of the washing required.   And then throw in the hormones and being seperated from your babies!


It’s stressful, but we’re managing.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Merry Christmas everyone!! I hope it’s a good one!


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas to you and the family.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

It’s going to be a good one over here! I get to hold my babies for the first time today. And thank you @farmerjan


----------



## farmerjan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> It’s going to be a good one over here! I get to hold my babies for the first time today. And thank you @farmerjan



🎅🎅


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

That was the best gift I could have ever gotten. They are absolutely perfect. They get to come home on the 8th!!


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> That was the best gift I could have ever gotten. They are absolutely perfect. They get to come home on the 8th!!


Wow!  That is incredible!

Super congrats!

Merry Christmas too!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Wow!  That is incredible!
> 
> Super congrats!
> 
> Merry Christmas too!


It’s very tentative as of now but we are hopeful!!! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Baymule

Hopefully home on the 8th! That is great. Holding your babies is the best feeling in the world, made even more precious by what all 4 of you have been through. 

Merry Christmas my dear friend.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Hopefully home on the 8th! That is great. Holding your babies is the best feeling in the world, made even more precious by what all 4 of you have been through.
> 
> Merry Christmas my dear friend.


Holding them gave me the greatest rush of happiness. Very joy-filled Christmas that’s for sure!


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> They get to come home on the 8th!!


Yay! I was thinking they would be in the NICU longer than that given how early they were!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Yay! I was thinking they would be in the NICU longer than that given how early they were!


Me too. I’m trying my best to not get my hopes up


----------



## farmerjan

Used to be .....back in the dark ages when I had my son and then my sister had her 2 about 10-15 yrs later..... that a premie had to weigh 5 lbs to be able to be considered to come home.  My niece was 6 weeks premie and she had to weigh 5 lbs... which she was close at about 4 - 8 when she was born I think,  I think she barely tipped it at 5 when she came home but it was about a week or 2 later as her lungs were in good shape. I would think that their lungs and ability to take milk and regular bowel/urine movements is the biggest thing now.  
Hope for their sake they continue to grow and improve....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

@farmerjan the things they are looking for with these 2 is a good immune system, ability to take and digest food, lung capacity, and response to treatment. They have not responded to all of these yet, which is why I’m trying not to get too excited. I am fairly certain I will be disappointed if I do.   

For now I’m focused on protecting them and making food for them. That’s all I can do.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> @farmerjan the things they are looking for with these 2 is a good immune system, ability to take and digest food, lung capacity, and response to treatment. They have not responded to all of these yet, which is why I’m trying not to get too excited. I am fairly certain I will be disappointed if I do.
> 
> For now I’m focused on protecting them and making food for them. That’s all I can do.


Just that though is HUGE!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Just that though is HUGE!!


Thank you. I don’t hear it every day.


----------

